# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Reported attack site

## DanB

Last few days when I try log on, I get a red screen and ''reported attack site mesage, Im using firefox and norton and havnt chaged any settings, is anybody else gettig this?

----------


## stpete

Admin, it didn't work.

Plan B?

----------


## DanB

> Admin, it didn't work.
> 
> Plan B?


haha yeah Im laughing but at the same time..................

----------


## *Admin*

lol we have had some issues should be ok now

----------


## DanB

nope still happening, i told you this would happen when you employed a chinese sweatshop to run the site

im not smart enough to be able to post a pic of he page, invalid file type or something, but i can copy paste haha

Reported Attack Page!







This web page at forums.steroid .com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.





Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.

----------


## Shol'va

It's those Mu%&$#@ Fuc&*$% Russian Mafia Again...

----------


## gixxerboy1

Why is have to be the Russians? Im calling my father in law

----------


## DanB

> Why is have to be the Russians? Im calling my father in law


i heard it was that ''21yr old hacker'' we had doing the rounds recently hahahaha

----------


## AnabolicDoc

My computer's anti-virus has suddenly (a few days ago) started to give me a warning when I enter any of the steroid .com pages. It says that a threat was detected and removed. I click ok and go about my business, but once I leave the site and come back I get the message again. I don't know if this is related to the OP's problem.

----------


## wmaousley

Yep, see some asshole done pissed the hacker off by challenging his credentials.

----------


## DanB

> Yep, see some asshole done pissed the hacker off by challenging his credentials.


yup i think you owe him an apology  :Smilie:

----------


## opeth71

I'm getting the same warning! Just started a few days ago!

----------


## *Admin*

This has been taken care of... however if anyone has an issue with this again please let use know

----------


## MickeyKnox

I get it *everytime* i click the link in my favorites.

This has been happening for the last week. But i have been clicking the "This is not an attack site" button. However, it still happens each time i log on.

----------


## *Admin*

clear your cache and try again...

----------


## *Admin*

clear your cache / history and try again...

----------


## DanB

^^^^^^^^^^^ i did a system restore to before this issue started because my malware protection was still going beserk even after removing and blocking the threat,3 of them in fact but anyways but it worked from a simple restore which would of done what you advised above

mickey to what admin is advising, he is also inadvertinately telling you to cover a little of the porn you watch from your wife finding out

thanks admin!

we stilll need the video function restored when posting in threads please  :Wink:

----------


## DanB

^^^^^^^^^^^ i did a system restore to before this issue started because my malware protection was still going beserk even after removing and blocking the threat,3 of them in fact but anyways but it worked from a simple restore which would of done what you advised above

mickey to what admin is advising, he is also inadvertinately telling you to cover a little of the porn you watch from your wife finding out

thanks admin!

we stilll need the video function restored when posting in threads please  :Wink:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> clear your cache / history and try again...


This is performed every night automatically. Then occasionally i run it again.

For the record, i ran it and then rebooted just a few minutes ago. I clicked on my favorites link to this site and bingo, the malware warning popped up just like before. Again, im not complaining - i'll work around it. But i want you to know for information purposes. 




> ^^^^^^^^^^^ i did a system restore to before this issue started because my malware protection was still going beserk even after removing and blocking the threat,3 of them in fact but anyways but it worked from a simple restore which would of done what you advised above
> 
> mickey to what admin is advising, he is also inadvertinately telling you to cover a little of the porn you watch from your wife finding out
> 
> thanks admin! LOL
> 
> *we stilll need the video function restored when posting in threads please*


X2.  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Firefox is stilling dinging the site as an attack site, as of about 5 min ago.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Firefox is stilling dinging the site as an attack site, as of about 5 min ago.


X2 as of a few mins ago.

----------


## t-gunz

go options > security > untick block reported attack sites.

i know this isnt ideal. but you will not have an issue with it. 

just be careful what other site you enter

----------


## < <Samson> >

Still getting it randomly. Just pops up then it's fine after I reopen the page. . . . .

----------


## *Admin*

I will bring this to Tech attention again tomorrow thanks

----------


## MickeyKnox

So far so good today. No issues as of this time stamp.  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I have the cheapest mal-ware program possible "Micrsoft Security Essentials" and I have had 0 issues ! Oh by the way "Micrsoft Security Essentials
" is free  :Smilie: "

----------


## MickeyKnox

Admin,

No issues at all since yesterday.  :Smilie:  By Jove, i beleive you have it fixed!

----------

